
Google's 18-Month Quest to Redesign Its Terrible Emoji - srinathrajaram
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90125701/googles-18-month-quest-to-redesign-its-terrible-emoji
======
tonylemesmer
I'd say whatsapp emojis are far worse.

